# AMD64 Phenom II X6: Fehler PCI-Erkennung (PCI-e OK)

## bhashu24

Hallo, 

Bei mir funktioniert die Erkennung meiner PCI-Karten nicht! 

Profile : amd64/10.0 

Kernel : 2.6.35 - 2.6.39 teilweise gentoo-kernel, teilweise eigene zusammenstellung 

Board : Giagabyte 870A-USB3 Board 

Bios-Version: AMD 870 GA870-USB3-F3 

Prozessor : AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 

RAM : 4GB RAM 

Karten PCI-e : 

 nVidia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] 0x10de:0x0de1 

 VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6315 Series Firewire Controller 0x1106:0x3403 

Karten PCI: 

 VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller 0x1412:0x1712 

 Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card 0x13d0:0x2103 

 Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m 0x9005:0x0080 

Auf meinem alten Guru-Board laufen alle PCI-Karten einwandfrei. Alle genannten PCI-Kennungen kommen von dem GURU-Board! 

Folgende Fehler treten nun mit dem amd64-Kernel und dem Gigabyte Board auf: 

Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII : Es ist nicht möglich die MAC Adresse auszulesen  :Evil or Very Mad:   und den entsprechenden frontend driver zuzuordnen.  

richtig: MAC-Adresse 00:d0:d7:10:63:0d, frontend driver STV0299 

ich habe die CX2.. driver in meine blacklist-datei eingefügt, doch durch die fehlende MAC-Adress kan ich den STV0299 nicht laden. Welche lösungen könnt ihr vorschlagen ?? 

Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m wird nur als unknow Device erkannt. PCI-Kennung 0x9005:0x0000  :Twisted Evil:  .  Auch hier welche Lösung ?? 

So. bevor ihr nun eure Glaskugeln putz, sagt mir bitte welche Informationen von meiner Seite am sinnvollsten sind. Ich loge seit Ostern (fast) sämtlche Versuche und möchte nicht mit einigen Megabyte Code erschlagen.   :Laughing: 

PS: wie muss ich vorgehen um mit diesem Prozessor (hoffentlich nur testweise) ein 32-Bit System zu compilieren. Ich nehme an, dass das eine komplette Neuinstallation erfordert, oder kann ich auf Programme welche mit unten stehenden Einstellung erstellt sind zugreifen? 

```

make.conf  (nur  4 Zeilen) 

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

MAKEOPTS="-j7" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

```

gruß bernd

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Das scheint ja alles brandaktuelle Hardware zu sein?!

Schau doch mal ob ein aktualisieren der ID,s Abhilfe schafft: 

```
# update-pciids

und

# update-usbids
```

BTW:

Hier gab es mal einen ähnlichen Fall --> [solved] GRAKA nvidia GTX560 TI SLI auf M4N98TD EVO

----------

## py-ro

Und aktuelles BIOS nicht vergessen!

----------

## bhashu24

hallo, 

Josef.95: Board und Prozessor absolut neu, PCI Karten  aber ca. 5 Jahre alt, pci.ids auf dem neuesten stand

py-ro: Bios ist vom märz 2011, gibt zwar noch version vom mai 2011 aber ich habe noch keinen gravierenden Unterschied gefunden.

Fehler liegt m.E. auf der Linuxseite  :Sad: 

Noch was  zum weiterknobeln:

Alle ausgaben auf zwei Karten begrenzt. 

Ausgabe /usr/bin/lspci   : Fehler:  Adaptec-erkennung

```

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

04:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec Device 0000 (rev 02)

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/lspci  -k  : Fehler es werden keine Kerneltreiber geladen

```

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd Device 2183

   Kernel modules: b2c2-flexcop-pci

04:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec Device 0000 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Adaptec Device 62a0

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/lspci  -n  : Fehler  Adaptec-kennung

```

04:06.0 0200: 13d0:2103 (rev 02)

04:08.0 0100: 9005:0000 (rev 02)

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/scanpci

JUCHU er erkennt den Adaptec, aber keine B2C2 

```

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x06 function 0x00: vendor 0x13d0 device 0x2183

 Techsan Electronics Co Ltd [b]Device unknown

[/b]

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x08 function 0x00: vendor 0x9005 device 0x0080

 Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/scanpci  nachdem ich lspci nochmal aufgerufen habe 

Jetz die B2C2  aber keine Adaptec 

```

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x06 function 0x00: vendor 0x13d0 device 0x2103

 Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x08 function 0x00: vendor 0x9005 device 0x0000

 Adaptec Device unknown

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/scanpci -v

Damit alles in Ordnung   :Very Happy:    auch die Interrupt - Angaben 0x07 bzw.  0x0b

```

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x06 function 0x00: vendor 0x13d0 device 0x2183

 Techsan Electronics Co Ltd Device unknown

 CardVendor 0x13d0 card 0x2183 (Techsan Electronics Co Ltd, Card unknown)

  STATUS    0x8480  COMMAND 0x0003

  CLASS     0x02 0x80 0x00  REVISION 0x02

  BIST      0x00  HEADER 0x80  LATENCY 0x40  CACHE 0x00

  BASE0     0xfde00000 SIZE 65536  MEM

  BASE1     0x0000bf00 SIZE 32  I/O

  MAX_LAT   0x00  MIN_GNT 0x80  INT_PIN 0x01  INT_LINE 0x07

pci bus 0x0004 cardnum 0x08 function 0x00: vendor 0x9005 device 0x0080

 Adaptec AIC-7892A U160/m

 CardVendor 0x9005 card 0x62a0 (Adaptec, 29160N Ultra160 SCSI Controller)

  STATUS    0x82b0  COMMAND 0x0005

  CLASS     0x01 0x80 0x00  REVISION 0x02

  BIST      0x80  HEADER 0x80  LATENCY 0x20  CACHE 0x10

  BASE0     0x0000b800 SIZE 256  I/O

  BASE1     0xfde10000 SIZE 4096  MEM

  BASEROM   0x00000000  addr 0x00000000

  MAX_LAT   0x19  MIN_GNT 0xa8  INT_PIN 0x01  INT_LINE 0x0b

```

Ausgabe /usr/bin/lspci  -vvx 

hier verzichte ich mal auf CODE darstellungen, so kann ich die Fehler besser markieren!

04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card

	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+ INTx-

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

	Region 0: Memory at fde00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	Region 1: I/O ports at bf00 [size=32]

	Kernel modules: b2c2-flexcop-pci

00: d0 13 03 21 03 00 00 84 02 00 00 02 00 40 00 00

10: 00 00 60 fd 01 bf 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 d0 13 03 21

30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 01 00 00

FEHLER : Interrupt ist auf 7 nicht auf 20

04:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec Device 0000 (rev 02)

	Subsystem: Adaptec Device 6220

	Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

	Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+ INTx-

	Latency: 32 (10000ns min, 6250ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

	BIST result: 00

	Region 0: I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

	Region 1: Memory at fde10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

	[virtual] Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

		Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

		Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00: 05 90 00 00 05 00 30 82 02 00 00 01 10 20 00 80

10: 01 b8 00 00 04 00 61 fd 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 90 20 62

30: 00 00 00 00 dc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 01 28 19

FEHLER : Findet schon wieder nur Device 0000, Als Subdevice lese ich hier eindeutig 6220 stimmt zwar auch nicht   :Twisted Evil:  

Ausgabe /usr/bin/lspci  -vvvx 

```

04:08.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec Device 0000 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Adaptec Device 62a0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+ INTx-

   Latency: 32 (42000ns min, 6250ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   BIST result: 00

   Region 0: I/O ports at b800 [size=256]

   Region 1: Memory at fde10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Region 3: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

   Region 4: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

   Region 5: Memory at <ignored> (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled]

   Expansion ROM at fdd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00: 05 90 80 00 05 00 b0 82 02 00 80 01 10 20 80 80

10: 01 b8 80 00 04 00 e1 fd 00 00 80 00 00 00 80 00

20: 00 00 80 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 80 00 05 90 a0 62

30: 00 00 80 00 dc 00 80 00 00 00 80 00 0b 01 a8 19

```

Also geht doch, hesteller,device und Subdevice alles richtig erkannt 

 Nur wie bringe ich dem Computer dazu beim starten die Befehle zur PCI erkennung richtig auszuführen ??  :Surprised:  

FLAME : Leute die solchen SCH.. programmieren und es dann noch als stable bezeichnen sollen sich wirklich mal fragen wozu wir Messgeräte brauchen die nur Hausnummern anzeigen. Dann geht doch lieber drausen in der Sonne spazieren.

vielleicht hat ja doch jemand ne Lösung,

gruß von einem ziemlich genervten bernd

[/code]

----------

## firefly

was ist denn genau dein problem?

lspci und scanpci haben gar nichts mit dem betreiben einer pci karte zu tun.

Wie kommst du den darauf?

----------

## py-ro

Vertraue mir, mach das BIOS-Update.  :Wink: 

Ich habe selber ein ähnliches Board und auf der Arbeit nutzen wir für Linux-"Server" auch Gigabyte-Mainboards (und das sind nicht wenige).

Py

----------

